

"Artificial Leaf" splits water into H2 and O2 easily and cheaply - swombat
http://us.cnn.com/2014/04/28/tech/innovation/the-artificial-leaf-power-solar-electricity/index.html

======
jgoewert
Ugh.. one of his arguements for not selling this tech right now seems flawed.

\-- "Hydrogen is the most powerful fuel, but it's a gas. If I gave you
hydrogen right now you wouldn't know what to do with it."

\-- For now, he says, he'll have to work on convincing people to find ways to
make hydrogen "fuel cell" technology easy-to-use.

How about a system right there and then to burn the hydrogen as it is being
created and store it in a battery. Why does this need to be any different than
using solar cells to store electricity in deep cycle batteries in the home?

Also, saying "I'm not releasing a way to make cheap hydrogen until people have
ways to use it" seems very self defeating. This is like saying, I'm not giving
you a computer until you can write a bunch of programs to run on it.

It is his invention and he can do whatever he can to monetize it. I was just
thinking that an altruistic release of this would change the world overnight.

